# M-Audio Fast track Pro and ECM8000



## poleepkwa (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello! 
I am looking for some advice and guidance through the jungles of REW.
I have been bumping my head against a wall here and even reading for days seems to have not born any fruits.
Running WIndows 7 (64bit), M-Audio Fast track Pro and a EMC 8000. 
Here is my loopback for the Fast Track Audio. As far as I can tell it is rolling off at the low end way to fast. Is this correct?
I have the loop from the front 1(XLR) to the back 1 RCA. Any suggestions for troubleshooting?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

An interface in that price range should have perfectly flat response, or at least not the severe droop you see at the low end. I’d say make sure you don’t have some kind of high pass filter, tone control, etc. engaged.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

My Fast Track Pro is down 1 dB at about 6 Hz, you definitely have something messing with your frequency response.


----------



## poleepkwa (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the swift replies.
I tried another cable and the measurements are much more like it should be.
Seems like it does not like the XLR - RCA cables.

The buttons and knobs are set as follows on the Fast Track
Square 1:

Gain : Fully anticlockwise.
Pad: depressed
Inst/Line: depressed

Square 2: 

Stereo/ Mono: Depressed
Mix: Fully Clockwise
Output: Almost Fully Clockwise
A/B: Depressed.
Headpone: Centre

Back:
RCA connected to Output 1.
Phanthom Power off.
Are all my settings correct?
Can I now do start the next step?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

You probably already know - the Mix know must always be fully clockwise (output only) so no input signal 
goes to output.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks fine, carry on


----------



## poleepkwa (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you gents!


----------



## poleepkwa (Nov 28, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> You probably already know - the Mix know must always be fully clockwise (output only) so no input signal
> goes to output.


I have only done as others have done - no I also know why. Thank you!


----------

